
Ask HN: Any prebuilt frameworks/templates for single page web apps? - bossx
Are there any prebuilt frameworks out there for building a single page web app? Specifically looking for something prebuilt that follows the standard nav + 2 pane view that most modern apps are using (e.g Slack, Asana etc).<p>If there is a frontend framework&#x2F;template that would be great, bonus if it has logic for connecting to a backend.
======
noah-kun
NextJS comes to mind.

